# Moving targets: targets that move



## mncowboy (Jul 15, 2009)

get an old garage door opener to pull or push it


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

mncowboy said:


> get an old garage door opener to pull or push it


that is a good idea!


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

One I seen used gravity. Cables between trees at an angle. Pull the target to the top and then just let it go. One guy can even use it by himself. Just put your foot on the rope and when ready lift your foot.


----------



## wgara99 (Jan 23, 2010)

A club I once belonged to used a turkey decoy that had the head removed then reattached with velcro. It was mounted on a bolt that was attached to the disk of an old turntable. A few dowels ( rods ) were stuck through the turkey ( from front through back and through the side so that they stuck out a few inches in the front, back, and each side). Then we mounted a few dowels vertically on the turntable. When the turntable is turned on, the turkey goes for a ride, and each time a horizonal rod came in contact with a vertical dowel the turkey would spin. Then you tuck it behind a couple of block targets for protection and only the head and neck stick out above them. You now have a dancing turkey! The object is to shoot the head off it as it dances about. When you hit it, the velcro easily comes apart and the head gets nailed to your backstop ( more block targets )
This was by far the favorite at a fundraiser we held. The line was long all day and buddies had a blast egging each other on.


----------



## bjtc_brian (Aug 23, 2009)

wgara99 said:


> A club I once belonged to used a turkey decoy that had the head removed then reattached with velcro. It was mounted on a bolt that was attached to the disk of an old turntable. A few dowels ( rods ) were stuck through the turkey ( from front through back and through the side so that they stuck out a few inches in the front, back, and each side). Then we mounted a few dowels vertically on the turntable. When the turntable is turned on, the turkey goes for a ride, and each time a horizonal rod came in contact with a vertical dowel the turkey would spin. Then you tuck it behind a couple of block targets for protection and only the head and neck stick out above them. You now have a dancing turkey! The object is to shoot the head off it as it dances about. When you hit it, the velcro easily comes apart and the head gets nailed to your backstop ( more block targets )
> This was by far the favorite at a fundraiser we held. The line was long all day and buddies had a blast egging each other on.


I am having a hard time picturing this, do you have a picture?


----------



## MightyElkHntr (Dec 13, 2006)

I have used the garage door track and motor to great success... in fact we are building a few more. It is awesome to have the remote in the hands of the guy who came with the guy who's shooting:mg: they stop and start it at random, change direction, all for the sake of catching their buddy off guard!


----------



## wgara99 (Jan 23, 2010)

bjtc_brian said:


> I am having a hard time picturing this, do you have a picture?


Here is the best I can come up with. I apologize for the roughness of the drawing, but I don't use paint that often.


----------



## 3D_shooter84 (Feb 17, 2009)

We use a motor off of an old Rascal motorized wheelchair. Works really well


----------



## jd2213 (Feb 16, 2010)

How about using some 1/4 scale train track, mount the deer on a flat car. you could move it with some radio control, battery powered motors. I've seen a setup like this at Togi Bowmen in Dutchess Country New York


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_g5VbOOIZU

Saw this one a while ago, no doubt others have rigged up other moving 3D deer.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMEZAVLbzZQ


another try


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I am still looking for a simple design to make a pop-up deer target.


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

Garage door track works for pop ups to. Just set the rail perpendicular to the hinge. And set the limit switches for a short travel. And set the hinge with a stop that pulls a release to drop the target down. Gotta be quick. Reset the door and the clip reattaches. And you hit the button for the next guy.


----------



## hotrodderscott (Feb 25, 2009)

This is from the PA bowhunters festival ( sept. 17,18,19 this year) awesome shoot. they also have a running bear! here is their link! http://www.pabowhunters.com/



cc46 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_g5VbOOIZU
> 
> Saw this one a while ago, no doubt others have rigged up other moving 3D deer.


----------



## OneFeatherShort (May 3, 2009)

*moving target sounds easy*

This sounds so easy...Just take your 3D and put it in the back of your friends pickup truck, you can control the speed and distance very easily. It would be best to find a friend with a Dodge pickup. The Ford would be too fast and hard to hit the target as it zips on by....and there would be too much blue smoke from a Chevy to even see the target. (just kidding)


----------



## bow 66 (Jan 18, 2010)

would like to make a pop up target like these at youtube 3d pop up archery targets


----------



## bldtrailer (Feb 2, 2010)

*Thanks for all the help*

I,m really impressed:thumbs_up with the responses ! I'm looking for novalty targets that have the:rofl: WOW factor , and I think we're on the right track, The funnier :lol3:the better. The running deer/moving targets are great, the turkey still trying to work out how it works, but I am going to try to build it . I'm still looking for a simple way to POP UP ground hog targets that I made out of feed bags(stuffed like the life time targets) 18" tall X 5 wide going to cover with burlap draw on faces, still using string to move them.:archery: Keep the ideals comimg and as promised I will share any thing we come up with. 
Thank you and thank you for the TROOPS GOD BLESS THEM!:usa2:


----------



## bldtrailer (Feb 2, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UneA807IMjc


----------



## wgara99 (Jan 23, 2010)

Picture Perfect
This novelty is designed for teams of two shooters each. First, cut out a few 12 inch square 'picture frames'. Next, fasten a balloon on a target and hang the frame from the balloon. Position a paper target approximately one foot below the bottom of the frame. 
The object of the novelty is to have one shooter pop the balloon allowing the frame to fall. The second shooter now needs to hit the scoring area of the target inside of the falling frame. Points can only be scored if the second arrow catches the falling frame and hits any of the scoring areas.
Helpful Hint: Make the balloon supporting the frame big enough so that the thread holding up the frame will not get caught by the first arrow. Archers will have to aim for the upper part of the balloon to allow the frame to drop.


----------



## wgara99 (Jan 23, 2010)

Here's a pic


----------



## MaThEwSbAbY (Feb 8, 2010)

me and my buddy are definately gunna try that balloon trick


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

MightyElkHntr said:


> I have used the garage door track and motor to great success... in fact we are building a few more. It is awesome to have the remote in the hands of the guy who came with the guy who's shooting:mg: they stop and start it at random, change direction, all for the sake of catching their buddy off guard!



Do you have any pics you could share with us? I have a couple used openers, one screw drive and one chain. Which have you been using?


----------



## wgara99 (Jan 23, 2010)

I love Bowhunting and really enjoy shooting spots, but you just can't match the fun of off the wall challenges with a buddy or two.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

should do a search on gravity targets rolling down hill


----------



## tannertt (Jun 15, 2007)

Played the balloon game before instead of a picture frame it was a piece of card board and the object was to pin the card board to the backstop. It is harder then you think you have to shoot as soon as you hear the other shooter shoot. It is a blast


----------



## TransAm403power (Apr 5, 2008)

Run a shop vac in reverse pointing straight up and set a ping-pong ball at the end. Try timing that one!


----------



## Tonytbts (Sep 11, 2009)

*pop up targets*

When you say you want a pop up target, do you mean that it:
1. pops up and stays up, or 
2. pops up once and then disappears; or 
3. pops up and down continuously?

Using pneumatic door openers it is possible to build both 1 and 2. 

I made mine for pistol shooting, but the principle should work for arrows except that:
- you will have to use a target that will actually capture the arrows but not be so heavy that it exceeds the capacity of the door closers; and
- you will have to install it so that if it does capture an arrow, the arrow does not foul the ground at the end of the "movement stroke" of the target.

I have no photos so I will have to try a description.

Make a baseplate - 800mm x 800mm ply is fine, but you may need to weight it down in use. I used some lumps of hefty steel channel I had laying around.

Fix two pneumatic door closers to the baseplate, so that their actuating arms are parallel and about a target-width apart. Make sure that the closers are installed so that their "power stroke" matches.

Work out some means of linking the door closers and affixing a target. I welded a steel rod between the pivot points of the door closers and fitted some box section steel to the rod so that I can slip in a couple of lengths of wood onto which the target is stapled. 

Work out a way to latch the target down when the door closers are compressed. I used a piece of steel hinged off the baseplate, with a notch that engages a lug on the target support. Pull on a rope and the lug is released and the target starts to move.

You can adjust the speed of the target movement using the adjustment screws on the door closers. 

A couple of stop pins will enable you to adjust whether the target remains exposed (that is, it moves from horizontal to vertical and stops), or whether it faces and then disappears (moves 180 degrees). 

Have a search though moving targets used for IPSC shooting - heaps of good ideas there.

Cheers, Tony


----------



## Billy09 (Jan 23, 2010)

when i attended the Bob Foulkrod school few years back i had fun shooting the ping pong ball floating in the air..Bob had alot of moving targets set up around his place..on one setup he had around 5 popups all air actuated i guess useing valves .he worked the switch's while you were looking for the buck and the other setup he used a garage door opener that pulled the deer along a track into a shoot or no shoot position..i know the Benoits use a hill with a tire/cardboard center and shoot at that.


----------

